# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash Has A New Job

## Brian4Liberty

Justin Amash on Inflation:




Full roundtable:

[video taken down]

----------


## CaptUSA

Is this a permanent position??

Say what you will about Amash, I'd love to have his voice on air - even if it's on a show no one watches.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Is this a permanent position??
> 
> Say what you will about Amash, I'd love to have his voice on air - even if it's on a show no one watches.


The Kennedy show on Fox Business fairly consistently has a libertarian on her panel. Spike Cohen, Scott Horton, Dave Smith, etc. 

Amash would have probably been welcome on her show, but it appears he may have signed a contract with ABC.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Not the first time for Amash. Seems he has been on the show occasionally in the past 6 months.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> he may have signed a contract with ABC.


For 30 pieces of silver?

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

